# Connection kann nicht geschlossen werden!?



## nickname (17. Dez 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Button_1=Verbindung zur Datenbank herstellen.

Button_2 = Verbindung trennen.

Wenn ich meine Daten aus der DB aufgerufen habe, soll die Verbindung mit connection.close()
wieder geschlossen werden. Aber das Problem ist, dass ich weiter Daten aus der DB aufrufen kann.
Hab also folgendes gemacht, damit die Verbindung getrennt wird --> connection = null über eine
Methode gesetzt. 
Ich finde das aber keine so gute Art.

Wieso kann die Verbindung nicht mit close() getrennt werden? Oder muss ich noch was anderes closen?

gruß nickname


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Dez 2009)

wie siehts aus mit resultset(s), statement(s), cache?


----------



## nickname (17. Dez 2009)

Hi,

hab ich auch schon versuch. Alles hintereinander geschaltet. Keine Veränderung.

cache? Bin noch Anfänger. Was meinst du damit.Klingt nämlich interessant.

gruß nickname


----------



## musiKk (18. Dez 2009)

Was für eine Datenbank ist es denn?
Hast Du mit Log-Einträgen festgestellt, dass die close()-Methode zweifelsfrei aufgerufen wird, nirgends Exceptions fliegen (leere catch-Blöcke prüfen) und vor der Abfrage nicht wieder eine neue Verbindung geöffnet?
Eventuell hilft auch etwas Code.


----------



## nickname (18. Dez 2009)

Hi musiKk,

danke erstmal. 





> Hast Du mit Log-Einträgen festgestellt, dass die close()-Methode zweifelsfrei aufgerufen wird


noch nie damit gearbeitet? meinst du vllt. die "mysql.err" Datei?

Schau Dir mal den anderen Beitrag von mir an. Da sind einige Codezeilen von mir zu der Sache.

gruß nickname


----------

